# First DNP cycle Log 14 day planned



## Drew795 (May 13, 2014)

I am on day 6 of my first DNP cycle...... Did 3 days at 200mg to test for allergy, and baseline tolerance. At 200mg could barely tell I was on anything other then mild night sweats. For days 4-10 at 200mg AM 200mg PM. By second day at 400mgs feeling very lethargic....having a difficult time getting through my workouts although I reduced weight, intesnity, and volume of training...... Night sweats are insane although sweating durning the day is not much worse then 100MCG of Clen in my experience. 

Was planning on going to 600mgs for days 10-14 to complete the cycle but unsure if I will be able to manage the decreased energy levels....ECA does help with that, but at 400mgs I feel mildly sick or more accurately it feels not unlike being hung-over...... 

My starting stats are 5'8 250-255lbs (depending on time of day) 23% body fat.... Yes very fat starting point but I was close to 300lbs 6 months ago and was able to loss close to 50lbs from diet and training but hit a sticking point. I was a NPC competitor nearly 15 yrs ago (two Middle weight Novice shows both with top 3 finishes but nothing to brag about) so I was able to make great change just going back to my basics.... but I have to admit I prefered to try DNP since it is now obtainable as opposed to using Clen and or T3. To be honest Beta2-agonists like Clen make me very anxious/nervous, cause insomnia, and even mild chest pains, and with T3 I am always worried about shutting down natural prduction as well as T3 tends to burn as much muscle as fat when I use it especially if I am not running alot of AAS with it.... For all these reason I think uncoupling action metabolic enhancers like DNP give a interesting alternative. I did enough research prior that I am confident that even though DNP does carry a potential dangerous steep Dose response curve it could be used safely. 

Anyway todays stats on day 6 I am down to 242lbs so around 10lbs drop..... Although I look very "Flat" and "Smooth" I believe DNP is causing some sub-Q water retention while muscle bodies are H20 depleted. 

I have a before pic and will take an after and post at the end..... Also take it easy on me if I did something wrong posting response...this is my first forum in 10yrs and my first post here. Look forward to more insightful responses.


----------



## Drew795 (May 16, 2014)

Ok update.....Day 8.

The effects at 400 mgs a day are almost overwhelming at this point, as I believe there is a cumlutive affect due to the long half-life. At this point the sweating is almost out of control. I typically wear Polo shirts to work and I have had to wear only black or very dark blue shirts because if I wore anything that would show sweat stays they would send me home thinking I was either on Meth or very sick..... The scale is now showing 240Lbs down from 255Lbs at day one..... I look extremely flat, cannot get a pump..... I am told DNP causes a lot of Sub Q water retention and you don't really look your best until almost 5-7 days after you discontinue......other noticiable side effect is that I have disturbing dark urine...... I am drinking a min of 1.5 gallons a day often 2 gallons and normally by noon my urine looks like straight water not so with DNP. In addition the fatigue is kicking my ass..... I start the DNP on an off cycle from AAS as I read there is a rebound anabolic effect after you complete the cycle but I broke down and did 500mg of a Sus Test Clone. And I am feeling alot better today....I have been able to continue lift consistently through the cycle although the workout have been much lighter..... This stuff is certainly not for the faint of heart.... 15 pounds in 8 days is awesome (given that 5-7 was most likely water) but I am not sure if I would repeat this cycle, although I fully intented on finishing it....luckily I have next 3 days off work. Wish me luck......will post pics 3-5 days after completion.


----------



## MS1605 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update Drew. 

All bodily fluids will most likely turn yellow. When I do my runs (don't know if you saw my log a few posts under yours) I do them at between 1G and 1.25G and my eyes even turn yellow. Freaked my wife out the first time...

Your a trooper for not running any uppers with this. As I have said before, My ass DRAGS if Im not running ECA. Stick with it.


----------

